# liberty sj10 with 1/2 in copper



## Plantificus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm replacing an existing water powered back up pump that was supplied with 1/2 in copper with a liberty sj10 backup pump that has a 3/4 in inlet... would it be acceptable to use the existing 1/2 copper bumped up to 3/4 right before the pump, or do I have to quote for additional pipe work to change out the entire pipe for 3/4?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Right out of the Instruction Manual....



> Minimum water pressure = 30 psi with the valve open. (less pressure may not eject water from your basement)
> 
> This unit must have a shut-off valve installed on the water supply line. (Refer to figure 1)
> 
> ...


Will you maintain 30 psi at the inlet using 1/2" supply?

This unit pumps 2 gallons of water for every gallon used. Will there be enough pumping capacity with the reduced flow rate from a 1/2' supply?

Are you using the required backflow prevention required in your area by the AHJ?


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Installed plenty of SJ10's. They will *not* work properly without 3/4" feed! I know this from experience. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

100 Watt said:


> Installed plenty of SJ10's. They will *not* work properly without 3/4" feed! I know this from experience. Good luck:thumbsup:


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------

